# NI customer service



## mscp (Jul 29, 2021)

How long does it take NI to reply to a support ticket on average?


----------



## veranad (Jul 29, 2021)

I have only once opened a ticket at NI. 

It took them about a day to solve it. 

Pretty good, I think.


----------



## Assa (Jul 29, 2021)

Phil81 said:


> How long does it take NI to reply to a support ticket on average?


I think I contacted the support only one or two times in the past and it was usually pretty fast (1-2 days). However I do have an open ticket currently, which has not been solved for over a week - but at least they contacted me and said it is going to take them longer since their support is super busy right now.


----------



## darkogav (Jul 29, 2021)

they have usually responded within 24 hours.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 29, 2021)

It depends on the time of year, sales etc. But if you can manage to be online when they have live chat (Mon-Fri...Can't remember the hours), they may be able to help you out instantly


----------



## mscp (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Technostica (Jul 29, 2021)

Yes, live chat has been quick for me.


----------



## Toecutter (Jul 29, 2021)

Yep I always go for the live chat, a lot of people don't know about it.


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 29, 2021)

I opened a ticket a few days ago because I have a new computer and I needed to install the original Replika. I own it and Replika XT. I need the original one because it’s used a many older mix projects and I need to recall the plug and the parameter settings I used. Replika was not showing up in Native Access. I got an installer from the NI site and installed it, but it would only open in demo mode. The only way it wanted me to authorize it was with Service Center. That’s what it kept asking me to do. That’s not possible as Service center no longer exists. I contacted NI and explained all of this. The response was -
“Replika XT has replaced Replika, so just use that instead.“
This is such a bad response and I think tells me that they didn’t even really read my ticket properly. I wrote them back and re explained that I needed the plug-in and it’s settings to open up as it’s a mix project that I have to do revisions on and being that Replika XT doesn’t actually replace existing instances of Replika and its settings, this was not a solution...
That was a couple of days back and I have not gotten a response...
Pretty awful support in this case.


----------

